# Outlet above gas cooktop



## MoTex (Feb 23, 2009)

During house construction the electrical sub installed an outlet right above the back burner of my gas cooktop in the kitchen.  It seems quite dangerous to me to have an outlet so close to the cooktop such that any cord that is plugged in could be easily burned by the flame.  I pointed this out to the general contractor (builder), but am having difficulty in persuading him to move it.  Doesn't such an installation violate an electrical code besides violating a sanity code?


----------



## triple D (Feb 23, 2009)

It is against code to be over a cook top/range. Good luck....


----------



## travelover (Feb 24, 2009)

Yea, drop a dime on 'em to the building inspector, they'll fix it.


----------



## speedy petey (Feb 24, 2009)

triple D said:


> It is against code to be over a cook top/range. Good luck....


Do you have the code section for this?
Sure it is not the best installation, but I am not aware of a code prohibition.


----------



## travelover (Feb 25, 2009)

speedy petey said:


> Do you have the code section for this?
> Sure it is not the best installation, but I am not aware of a code prohibition.




Wrong is wrong, code or not.


----------



## speedy petey (Feb 25, 2009)

travelover said:


> Wrong is wrong, code or not.


That is your opinion. 

True, it is not a smart installation, but is it wrong? In my opinion no, not if it is not a code violation. 

Would I install one like that on purpose, of course not. If the counters got rearranged and it wound up being a few inched behind the cooktop, would I move it? NO, not unless paid to, or forced to by an inspector. 

While codes _are_ a minimum standard, they are still very liberal and broad. Even a code minimum installation is a very safe installation.


Triple D says it is a violation. I have never heard this. I was just wondering where he finds this code. That's all.


----------



## triple D (Feb 26, 2009)

for some un-godly reason the liberals have won this one. It is not illegal to have an outlet above a cooktop. But there must be one within 24" on both sides of the cooktop. If there is not one within this distance on both sides of cooktop, your electrician has failed to meet the most minimum code in this area. The outlet over the top of cooktop does not count as one of the required counter top plugs. There fore if you want to use this plug  and let the cord plugged into it hang over then top of burners and light on fire, our faithful board of inspectors and code wroters have not yet found a problem with it. Sorry for not checking in my literal code book first, but I thought this one was a common sense one. Good luck, I guess all you can do is ask them to move it?


----------



## speedy petey (Feb 26, 2009)

I have absolutely NO idea what this has to do with Liberals. 


Sorry if some of you got upset that I was looking for the most *accurate* answer to the OP's question, which just happened to already state that he knew this was poor judgment.
If something is my opinion, I say so. If someone asks me for a code *fact* I try my best to give it to them.



> Doesn't such an installation violate an electrical code besides violating a sanity code?


----------



## travelover (Feb 27, 2009)

Oh, I thought we were talking about the sanity code.

Gotta go. There are some liberals on my lawn and I've gotta chase 'em off.


----------

